# Changing binding stance width question.



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

The reason it gets unstable (or seems to be unstable, but probably isn't) is the long drawn out rocker nose. Do you mean you can see and feel the nose flapping about at high speed? It should still be quite stable at that speed, the rest of the board is very solid, the nose will just chatter because of the rocker. 

If you move both bindings, that will change your stance width further. I don't see anything wrong with moving your back 1 towards center.


----------



## Zann0 (Nov 12, 2015)

Thanks for the answer. 
Yes, nose starts flapping and sometimes scares the sh.. out of me. Any advice how to avoid it? 
So front leg to center and back 1 hole towards center is ok setup? Doesn't it make set back from 20mm to 10mm?
Just wondering is centered stance on set back board big no no?


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

You can't really avoid it, it's just part of the board design. It's why it floats quite well in powder, everything has trade offs. I've got a Highlife as well and never really found the nose chatter to effect the performance, just visually off putting hah. If you center your stance on the length of the board it won't be centered on the camber. The tail is quite still so I prefer to ride set back as designed, plenty of power off the tail.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Idealy you want to be centered in the side cut for riding groomed runs. Have you tried using the reference stance marked on the board? Also that board is very stable and damp so you might be riding outside your skill level.


----------



## Zann0 (Nov 12, 2015)

The problem is that if I use that marked stance on the board then stance width is too wide, very uncomfortable to ride. I'm 178cm and board is 155cm. So if i move one of the bindings one hole closer, then itś perfect. OR should i use these reference marked holes and try to get comfortable with that stance?
EDIT: Or should I move front binding towards center 1 hole and leave back foot to reference marked holes? Pretty lost here...


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

Zann0 said:


> EDIT: Or should I move front binding towards center 1 hole and leave back foot to reference marked holes? Pretty lost here...


That's what I would do.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

If you know what is your preferred stance width, set the bindings to that stance width centred on the inserts.
The board will perform as designed then.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Zann0 said:


> .....EDIT: Or should I move front binding towards center 1 hole and leave back foot to reference marked holes? *Pretty lost here...*


To be frank,.. So am I!!! Why wouldn't you just move _Both_ bindings one hole towards center??? If the _reference_ stance is that uncomfortably wide, moving both in one shouldn't be too narrow!! :huh: :dunno:


----------



## MVC (Nov 5, 2015)

Put more pressure on your front leg if the nose chatters a bit. Mostly it is bad technique or lack in pressure that makes it instable.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

MVC said:


> Put more pressure on your front leg if the nose chatters a bit. Mostly it is bad technique or lack in pressure that makes it instable.


Na, that nose chatters no matter what. My stance is 1 wider than reference and no matter how much pressure I put on the front foot, on rock solid groomers it's going to chatter. Never felt it make the ride unstable though, it doesn't resonate back to the binding and in general the board is very damp. Keeping it on edge will definitely help stability though, try that and don't worry about the nose.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

i would try the opposite of what you previously had. center the back binding and move the front binding one hole closer to the center of the board. i've never ridden the highlife but if you're front foot is bouncing too then it's because you're leaning too far back. if it's just the nose flopping around then it's probably because of what phedder said. and i wouldn't expand your stance width just to compensate for the setback if it's uncomfortable. an uncomfortable stance width or binding angles can ruin your riding experience. i've played around with different stance widths and binding angles before and it made things more difficult for me and i was uncomfortable the whole time. so now i just find what's most comfortable for me and stick with it.


----------



## Zann0 (Nov 12, 2015)

Thanks everyone. I decided to move both bindings towards center 1 hole. 


Janno,


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Phedder said:


> Na, that nose chatters no matter what. My stance is 1 wider than reference and no matter how much pressure I put on the front foot, on rock solid groomers it's going to chatter. Never felt it make the ride unstable though, it doesn't resonate back to the binding and in general the board is very damp. Keeping it on edge will definitely help stability though, try that and don't worry about the nose.


^^This.
The nose chatter is even more pronounced with the Jones Flagship, - even the Carbon one - which have even more rockered nose than Highlife. The first fast runs looking down it almost freaked my how lively that nose was. BUT between the feet, the board is stable like a train. Just ignore it .

To your stance width off ref width issue: if I have a board which doesn't fit my preferred stance width by 1 insert, I usually set the hind foot that one insert back. (My line of thought: Going more to front with front foot would increase my likelyhood to have nose digs while carving AND reduce float versus going one back with hind foot)

However, given your size and the size of the board? The 155 has a ref stance width of 55cm, which was sweet for me and I'm just 172cm. This makes me wonder if you probably _do_ have a rather narrow stance...? Going 1 insert wider than you're used to so far to ride a 55cm stance width at your size wouldn't harm IMO and may give you more overall stability.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

MVC said:


> Put more pressure on your front leg if the nose chatters a bit. Mostly it is bad technique or lack in pressure that makes it instable.


This would only help with a board where the contact points are more drawn out to the nose. But if the contact point is close to the insert i.e. there's a rockered nose, this won't help. However, there's no need to correct that "chatter" anyway. The board is stable on the running surface. Ignore the clown shoe and just ride on .


----------



## Zann0 (Nov 12, 2015)

neni said:


> ^^This.
> 
> However, given your size and the size of the board? The 155 has a ref stance width of 55cm, which was sweet for me and I'm just 172cm. This makes me wonder if you probably _do_ have a rather narrow stance...? Going 1 insert wider than you're used to so far to ride a 55cm stance width at your size wouldn't harm IMO and may give you more overall stability.



Ok, this might really help. I will go with the ref. holes and try to get comfortable, maybe it will take my boarding to a new level. 
Thanks!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

It occurs to me you haven't really mentioned what you find so uncomfortable about the boards reference point stance width, other than to say "it's too wide!" 

If your concern/complaint about that "too wide" stance is that it's causing some ankle or knee pain? You might try adding some cant to your bindings. (...I don't know if your present Burton bindings feature "auto cant" footbeds?) My reflex Cartels have auto cant & it's not enough angle for me! I added some foam to the outer edges of the footbeds to angle my feet in a bit more and take some stress off the knee joints. I ride a pretty wide stance. @ 6ft tall, with 32 inch inseam, I'm anywhere from 23"+ to 24"+ in. stance widths on my boards.


----------



## Zann0 (Nov 12, 2015)

Yepp my cartels are canted.
To be honest I have never really ridden ref holes, feels weird and uncomfortable just to try it at home. I need to re consider everything when I get my board back from service. Seems like my stance is too narrow.
And as far as the nose chatter..I started to notice it when I changed from ruler to ions last season. Very difficult to go from soft to stiff, even considered to go back on rulers.. :embarrased1:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Yeah,.. Might could be you have been riding it too narrow. My first few months on a 163cm board, I was only riding with a 19-1/2 in. stance width. Wasn't until I posted a vid here from my switch lesson that someone noticed and suggested that my stance looked very narrow for a guy my size. 

I opened it up to 21-3/4" & riding it felt _WAY_ more stable. But it's all a matter of personal preference and what you find comfortable! :dunno:


If the chatter is all you were really concerned about as far as your stance and not your knees or ability to progress riding? Take the advice from those what already replied! They've all stated they've ridden same or similar boards and have all confirmed that the extended rockered nose flappin' is nothing to worry about! (....as long as the rest of the ride feels stable!). Ride it!!


----------



## Zann0 (Nov 12, 2015)

Offtopic warning!

Got my board back.
Should the base be completely flat? Still feel the scratches after waxing, is it okay?
They sanded + hot waxed it.


----------

